# ifted soonIt's Raining, it's pouring..........



## drdoolittle (Jul 19, 2012)

.......the Old Man is----------------DOING A JIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know that rain at this late stage won't save the corn or hay crops, but maybe it could help a little.  At least it's cooled things off here!  Hopefully the Burn Ban will be lifted soon-------we're having my son's 21st B-Day and our 20th Anniversary Party on August 4th and would really LOVE to be able to have a bonfire.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 19, 2012)

I hear ya on that.  I was up all night through the storms but happy as a browsing goat that we were getting rain, REAL RAIN too, not just a drizzle.  The lawn and pasture are already greening up.  

I am hoping that they lift the burn ban too if this keeps up. We have a heaping bonfire pit of old wood and straw that needs to go


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Dr Doo - so pleased for you and we are just starting to get some spots - going to do my strange jig in the back forty


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, way in the back forty where no one but the goats can see!   It's rained a good deal here today-----now my roos and hens look like drowned rats.  The PBPs are in heaven, though and so am I since I didn't have to spend half the day between hosing down the hog wallers, filling water buckets, and watering the flower beds and garden!  So I spent the afternoon blanching and freezing green beans and peppers.  No rest for the weary!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, must be a rain day, it POURED Here (not that we needed it)

If anyone wants to trade for a couple days, you get lots of rain and we get lots of heat, then just send me a PM!@


----------

